# Favorite Pokemon



## Skittle (Aug 2, 2010)

Pokemon thread #9384034 Also, if there is a thread like this already, please feel free to lock dis shit.

Now!

Mew, Charizard, Rattata, Scyther, Marowak.

How about you?


----------



## Usarise (Aug 2, 2010)

Spearow, Mightyena, Tyranitar, and Gengar. ^^


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Gengar, Wotter (Mijumaru), Sableye, Gible, Dragonaire, Skarmory.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Gengar, Wotter (Mijumaru), Sableye, Gible, Dragonaire, Skarmory.


 Sableye is so freaky looking@


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> Sableye is so freaky looking@



so is this:


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> so is this:


It's like a hydrocephalic Mew. Or the fetal stage of a Mew.

Anyway, I always favored Charizard amongst most Pokemon because I was a dragon-loving spaz way back when.


----------



## MeiTay (Aug 2, 2010)

Manectric, Sneasel, Ho-Oh, Azelf, Pokabu, & Electrike.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> so is this:


 NUH UH! Mew <3


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dunsparce
Bee snakes with drill tails
and color coated so that you can blue for boys and pink for girls


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2010)

Vulpix, Ninetales,  Flareon are probably my top 3.
I also like Lucario.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Snorlax.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Houndoom. A combination of my two favorite types and has an appealing design. Plus it can be very devastating, having a high special attack, access to Nasty Plot and both the best special Fire and Dark type moves, as well as two immunities to popular types. Of course, that's just a bonus.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> as well as two immunities to popular types


 
Hwaa..? Since when?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hwaa..? Since when?


Being a Dark type, it has a Psychic immunity. It also has the ability Flash Fire, which, instead of getting damage, gets a boost to its Fire type attacks when hit by a Fire type move.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Being a Dark type, it has a Psychic immunity. It also has the ability Flash Fire, which, instead of getting damage, gets a boost to its Fire type attacks when hit by a Fire type move.


 
Ah, I see. Stupid abilities. I didn't think of that one since I personally prefer Early Bird.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Abillities add variety to Pokemon. I just wish there were more interesting ones given to more Pokemon.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Abillities add variety to Pokemon. I just wish there were more interesting ones given to more Pokemon.



The only ability I want my Pokemon to have is Pick Up.

brb getting 99+ Rare Candies from the first route.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The only ability I want my Pokemon to have is Pick Up.
> 
> brb getting 99+ Rare Candies from the first route.


I have six high level Meowths for this purpose...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh shit, I forgot my other favorite pokemons Porygon & Dodrio. I have too many favorites :<


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 2, 2010)

Snorlax, Vulpix/Ninetails, and Charmander were my favorites way back when.


----------



## Luca (Aug 2, 2010)

Typhlosion, houndoom, lucario are the only ones that come to mind...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

Typhlosion (BOOM! HAHAHA! FIRE AND STUFF!), Ampharos (slower than most Electrics but hits like a truck), Nidoking (a super-effective for every situation).


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Arcanine, Vulpix, Pikachu/Raichu, Umbreon, Skarmory, Typhlosion, and like several others I don't feel like listing.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Typhlosion (BOOM! HAHAHA! FIRE AND STUFF!), Ampharos (slower than most Electrics but hits like a truck), Nidoking (a super-effective for every situation).


 I must have sucked with training my Nidoking. I got him to the elite four and he just sucked ass. So I replaced with with a Vensaur.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

I also forgot Clefairy. Shit knows metronome.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> I must have sucked with training my Nidoking. I got him to the elite four and he just sucked ass. So I replaced with with a Vensaur.


 
He was part of the team I steamrolled the Elite four with.  Seriously, dude's a swiss army knife of wupass. 

Earth Power/Earthquake
Megahorn
Fire Blast
Poison Jab/Thunderbolt/Ice Beam

Can he kill it? YES HE CAN!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2010)

Any Pokemon can steamroll through the Elite Four at a high enough level.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Any Pokemon can steamroll through the Elite Four at a high enough level.


 
Yeah, but none of them are named BoogerKing I bet.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Any Pokemon can steamroll through the Elite Four at a high enough level.


 
Even shuckle? c:


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Even shuckle? c:


Acupressure. LOTS of acupressure. Then Power Trick.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

Charizards suck. Only gays like them. :z


----------



## Tycho (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Even shuckle? c:


 
I got one of those for free from a guy in Cianwood and I'm trying to figure out what it's good for.  I mean, at least Magikarp evolves, eventually... this thing is about as useful as tits on a bull.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I got one of those for free from a guy in Cianwood and I'm trying to figure out what it's good for.  I mean, at least Magikarp evolves, eventually... this thing is about as useful as tits on a bull.


 
It's good for stalling.

"Crap, all I need to rez my pokemans, go shuckle!"
*rez rez rez rez rez*
*shuckle loses 25hp*
"Go not-shuckle!"


----------



## xiv (Aug 3, 2010)

is my team: Starmie, Ninetales, Victreebel, Magneton, mightyena, glaceon
i also like machoke, gastly and golbat


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I got one of those for free from a guy in Cianwood and I'm trying to figure out what it's good for.  I mean, at least Magikarp evolves, eventually... this thing is about as useful as tits on a bull.


Rare Candies. :3


----------



## Skittle (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck yea I finally beat Lance. I <3 my team

Charizard, Venasaur, Blastoise, Scyther, Raichu, Misdreavus.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> Fuck yea I finally beat Lance. I <3 my team
> 
> Charizard, Venasaur, Blastoise, Scyther, Raichu, Misdreavus.


 
Beat Red. (or was it blue... who ever the hard guy is)


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 3, 2010)

Piplup.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Beat Red. (or was it blue... who ever the hard guy is)


 It's Red. I will get there, eventually. I now need to farm walker courses since I already have 100,000+ watts. SPIRITOMB HERE I COME!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> It's Red. I will get there, eventually. I now need to farm walker courses since I already have 100,000+ watts. SPIRITOMB HERE I COME!


 
Pansy, I went straight from Lance to Red, no training in-between. Kicked his ass.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Pansy, I went straight from Lance to Red, no training in-between. Kicked his ass.


Don't you have to beat the Elite Four twice before you do that?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't you have to beat the Elite Four twice before you do that?


 
Yea. Second time though I mean.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Yea. Second time though I mean.


Oh well beating the entire Elite Four the second time is harder than facing Red. Actually, the first round of the Elite Four was the hardest for me.


skittle said:


> It's Red. I will get there, eventually. I now need to farm walker courses since I already have 100,000+ watts. SPIRITOMB HERE I COME!


I hope you have the National Dex.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh well beating the entire Elite Four the second time is harder than facing Red. Actually, the first round of the Elite Four was the hardest for me.
> I hope you have the National Dex.


 You get it after beating the Elite Four and talking to Oak. :3 I'm in Kanto now so


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorites would probably be Blaziken, Swellow, Salamence, Altaria, Ninetales, Gardevoir, and Eevee.


----------



## Regrozenah (Aug 4, 2010)

Articuno & Blastoise.

Outright awesome.


----------



## Aunshi360 (Aug 6, 2010)

/


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 6, 2010)

My all time favorite Pokemon is *Jynx*.

Followed by Kadabra, Blastoise, Hypno, Gloom & Mr. Mime.

I also really like Tangela, Electabuzz, Magmar, Gengar, Haunter, Golduck, Psyduck, & Wartortle, but they're not cool enough for my favorites list.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 6, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> My all time favorite Pokemon is *Jynx*.
> 
> Followed by Kadabra, Blastoise, Hypno, Gloom & Mr. Mime.
> 
> I also really like Tangela, Electabuzz, Magmar, Gengar, Haunter, Golduck, Psyduck, & Wartortle, but they're not cool enough for my favorites list.


 Fuck yea 152!



Aunshi360 said:


> *Scizor*, just so awsome i remember desperatly wanting one for the longest time, well worth the wait!


 Scizor is a horrible abomination. Scyther is perfect the way he is and doesn't need an evolution that looks NOTHING like it. Shoulda been a separate pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> Scizor is a horrible abomination.


What. _What._ Scizor is my second favorite Pokemon.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucario, Scyther, Blastoise, Smeargle


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Smeargle


 
Teach it transform.

c:


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

Lugia


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Teach it transform.
> 
> c:


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._402768496449_783596449_4191575_2962674_n.jpg

Yes.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._402768496449_783596449_4191575_2962674_n.jpg
> 
> Yes.


 AHAHAHAHA! So much win.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._402768496449_783596449_4191575_2962674_n.jpg
> 
> Yes.


 
I lol'd

Really wanna teach one transform though.


----------



## Clairissa (Aug 6, 2010)

Charizard, Haunter, Tyranitar, Blaziken, Nidoqueen <3


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 6, 2010)

Houndoom. 

That would be one hell of a dog to own.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Houndoom.
> 
> That would be one hell of a dog to own.


 
Poor dog has no ears, though.  Which is weird, because Houndour DOES have ears.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 6, 2010)

But Houndoom can still apparently hear. Houndoom could be a pretty loyal dog, and apparently strong enough to ride around on. Just look at the horns it has


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> But Houndoom can still apparently hear. Houndoom could be a pretty loyal dog, and apparently strong enough to ride around on. Just look at the horns it has


 
All the better to stab you in the crotch.

Ima throw out love to Oddish. He was my first favorite.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

Quagsire, Ampharos, Gengar, Scisor, Typhlosion, Banette and Wobbuffet :3


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> Quagsire, Ampharos, Gengar, Scisor, Typhlosion, Banette and *Wobbuffet* :3


 
Â¿Â¡PORQUEEEEEEEEE!?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

Arcanine, Articuno, Leafeon, Grumpig, Lapris, Dragonair


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Â¿Â¡PORQUEEEEEEEEE!?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMX00jdY5AU&feature=related 

That's why.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMX00jdY5AU&feature=related
> 
> That's why.


 
No... Just No.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kangaskhan Jolteon, Tentacruel (HM Whore), Veonomoth,Nidoqueen Nidoking.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMX00jdY5AU&feature=related
> 
> That's why.


 
POURQUOOOOOI!?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMX00jdY5AU&feature=related
> 
> That's why.


 
What IS Wobbuffet supposed to be, anyway, besides comic relief?  I mean, he sorta looks like a balloon of some sort.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What IS Wobbuffet supposed to be, anyway, besides comic relief?  I mean, he sorta looks like a balloon of some sort.


 
From Bulbapedia:

* Origin*

 It may be based on the late Japanese comedian æž—å®¶ä¸‰å¹³ _Sanpei Hayashiya_, who was famous for repeatedly touching his hand to his forehead while saying one of his trademark lines, ãã†ãªã‚“ã™ã€å¥¥ã•ã‚“ _sÅ nansu, okusan_, "That's the way it is, ma'am." 
In addition, its form and available moves may be based on a punching bag; that is, when it is hit, it bounces back. Its form could also be based on the enemies from the _Pac-Man_ series. Alternatively, it may be based on the concept of Karma as it can only cause damage if it is attacked first.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckdQYLUJsoE

>:3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What IS Wobbuffet supposed to be, anyway, besides comic relief?  I mean, he sorta looks like a balloon of some sort.


I dunno, but he's an absolute _demon_ in battle.


TwilightV said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckdQYLUJsoE
> 
> >:3


MY EAAAARRRRRRRRSSSS


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 7, 2010)

Articuno has always been my favorite.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

big toss up
Mudkip, Lucario, Azelf, Suicune


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Name any water type pokemon.

I'll love it, espically if it is a Feraligatr.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Name any water type pokemon.
> 
> I'll love it, espically if it is a Feraligatr.


 
Tentacool?

Feebas!?

My favorite of the day is Girafarig.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Tentacool?
> 
> Feebas!?


Luvdisc... Omastar... Qwilfish... Surskit... Bibarel......


----------



## Xenke (Aug 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Luvdisc... Omastar... Qwilfish... Surskit... Bibarel......


 
Mantyke, Corsola, Ludicolo, Vagina-mon...

There are a lot of water pokemon, shit.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 9, 2010)

Mewtwo. Because of the movie :3c

but yeah, there too many water, normal pokemon out there


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Mantyke, Corsola, Ludicolo, Vagina-mon...
> 
> There are a lot of water pokemon, shit.


 Ikr.
Does Gary Oak count as a pokeymon? If so I liek him.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2010)

Zorua is pretty cute. Zoroarc looks more like evil Lucario, though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Ikr.
> Does Gary Oak count as a pokeymon? If so I liek him.


No. But he's very sexy for a 10 year old.

...

What?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

*SHUCKLE!!!*


----------



## Xenke (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, ditto. Love that thing.






LOVE IT.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Vagina-mon...


Yeah, thats a digimon, asshole. Unless you mean Cloyster.

My fav's Raichu, i dream of waking up one day and being able to play as Raichu on Smash Bros. 
But my favourite type's grass. Grass and Ice.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

Dratiti, Dragonair, Dragonite
Charizard, Mew, Celebi


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, thats a digimon, asshole. Unless you mean Cloyster.
> 
> My fav's Raichu, i dream of waking up one day and being able to play as Raichu on Smash Bros.
> But my favourite type's grass. Grass and Ice.


 
Want an Abomasnow?


----------



## Querk (Aug 10, 2010)

Charmander is the best Pokemon ever. He's all char char char and char char and look his tail char char char char


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

Querk said:


> Charmander is the best Pokemon ever. He's all char char char and char char and look his tail char char char char


 
Your avatar makes me realize there's no narwhal pokemon.

There should be.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Want an Abomasnow?


Nah. I named mine Obamasnow.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 10, 2010)

rayquaza


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

Typhlosion hands down.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 14, 2010)

already a thread like this.
just saying.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucario, Shaymin, Arceus, Charizard, Giratina, and Typhlosion


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Lucario, Shaymin, Arceus, Charizard, Giratina, and Typhlosion



Orly. My old Gamertag used to be A typhlosion.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

My current Wifi team consists of: Arcanine, Lucario, Crobat, Claydol, Starmie and Aggron.

Out of them, Arcanine, Crobat and Starmie are my favorites. Other favorites are Jolteon, Charizard and Mewtwo and Ninetails.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> My current Wifi team consists of: Arcanine, Lucario, Crobat, Claydol, Starmie and Aggron.
> 
> Out of them, Arcanine, Crobat and Starmie are my favorites. Other favorites are Jolteon, Charizard and Mewtwo and Ninetails.


Wifi team, eh? You're not looking for a battle, are you?


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, gimme' a minute to save DQ9. 

I haven't played HG in a few months, so this could potentially be a massacre depending on how much I can remember.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

charizard.. and lucario!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Yeah, gimme' a minute to save DQ9.
> 
> I haven't played HG in a few months, so this could potentially be a massacre depending on how much I can remember.


Well... I'd like to say I'm pretty good, but I don't fight against many experienced players. My friend code is 3995 5510 9073. And to be fair, my team consists of Infernape, Scizor, Jolteon, Gallade, Vaporeon, and Weavile. Together they make... The Pokemon Rangers!!

Uh... yeah..!


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, here's my code: 3910-9730-8309.

Edit: Scizor?! Cripes, hate those things.


----------



## Apocalypse Fish (Aug 16, 2010)

Favorite pokemon?  Dratini, Gardevoir, and Deoxys.


----------



## Klimaform (Aug 16, 2010)

Raichu and Haunter!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

?!?!

A draw?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

That was one amazing match. I was rushing along there at the end as my light went red, not even thinking of the consequences. But man, that battle between my Arcanine and your Scizor was nuts.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

I was not expecting your Crobat to not get flinched by Fake Out... that totally messed me up. And when you switched to Starmie, I thought you were going to use Psychic! There were a bunch of times when I thought I was screwed, and others where I thought I was gonna sweep your team. When it came down to my last Pokemon, my heart was pounding... I thought for sure I was going to lose right there. And when I saw your Arcanine use Flare Blitz, I wasn't sure what was gonna happen. Out of all my battles, I never had a draw before. Definitely one of the more exhilarating battles I had, I just wished I thought things through better.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

I have Choice items on Arcanine and Starmie, so I'm limited to using the first move I choose until I switch them out. It's risky, but it pays off. 

Never knew where that battle was going. When my Arcy survived your Scizor's attack upon switching back in, I thought for sure it was over. If only I had remembered that Flare Blitz resulted in recoil damage. :\


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2010)

I was half expecting Flamethrower... But Flare Blitz is definitely the better move to have on an Arcanine. I have Choice items on Vaporeon and Weavile, but you didn't really get to see Weavile in action too much... ugh. =_=


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had trouble with Weaviles in the past, as made apparent here, so I'm not beating myself up over not getting to see it it going at full speed. =P

Flare Blitz is undeniably the better move, but it might be nice to have a movie that doesn't run the risk of KO'ing me as well.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> Okay, here's my code: 3910-9730-8309.
> 
> Edit: Scizor?! Cripes, hate those things.


Theyre wasps! Why wouldnt anybody hate them? And im about to friend you up!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 18, 2010)

Raticate... for now...

Thing's cooler than it gets credit for.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 18, 2010)

As far as cuteness goes, Zubat. I think they're adorable.

As far as badassery, Jolteon!


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

grrr i pick lucario.. and plus hes the only one i ever ever ever play in brawl. :3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Raticate... for now...
> 
> Thing's cooler than it gets credit for.


 
It's fast.  It's reasonably powerful.  It tears Ghost-types to pieces.  It's easy to find and capture.  I think it's a pretty solid early to mid-game Pokemon.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Theyre wasps! Why wouldnt anybody hate them? And im about to friend you up!



Only made worse by their speed and typing. D:


----------



## Gillie (Aug 19, 2010)

Kangaskhan has always been my favourite. I always like big and strong characters in games.. Bowser in Super Smash Bros, the Heavy in TF2.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> As far as cuteness goes, Zubat. I think they're adorable.
> 
> As far as badassery, Jolteon!


 Who did your avatar picture? Im trying to do some kind of trade or commision with somebody who can colour well. Ive got the picture all drawn and everything, I just need somebody to colour it.



Blue Cup said:


> Only made worse by their speed and typing. D:


 Im so bad at both of those types. What is steel good against? And what all is good against bug? I never noticed how fast they were.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Im so bad at both of those types. What is steel good against? And what all is good against bug? I never noticed how fast they were.


 
Google is your friend.

Fav. pokemon of the day: Xatu.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Fav. pokemon of the day: Xatu.


Xatu's pretty awesome.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Xatu's pretty awesome.


 
Oh god I watched that whole thing. D:


----------

